# Best option for High Gloss Finish on Basswood?



## oohtruck (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey there, i've got some stuff I made in basswood, painted in acrylic, and would really love a super high gloss finish on. The shinier the better really.

I was thinking of using polyurethane, but wasn't sure... Someone already suggested if I go polyurethane, that I use waterbase to avoid discoloration...

Any other feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

A spray on clear coat would be my suggestion. But it needs to be compatible with the paint, which MUST be very smooth when dry. Krylon, Rustoleum household finishes are two that come to mind as possibilities.

The surface being coated must be smooth, so wet sand all imperfections. But it must also provide 'tooth' to hold the clear coat.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

oohtruck said:


> Hey there, i've got some stuff I made in basswood, painted in acrylic, and would really love a super high gloss finish on. The shinier the better really.
> 
> I was thinking of using polyurethane, but wasn't sure... Someone already suggested if I go polyurethane, that I use waterbase to avoid discoloration...
> 
> Any other feedback would be greatly appreciated.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Basswood is a very light soft wood, and may require some sealing prior to applying color to get a good color base, and prevent bleeding into surrounding grain. I wouldn't sand the color coat, as you may perforate (or thin) the color. This may change the degree of color that shows after applying the clear coat. 

Oil base polyurethane will cast an amber tone to the color. A waterbase polyurethane would be a better choice sprayed in thin applications.












 





.
.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Spray on lacquer dries fast, and rubs out nicely to a high gloss. I've had good results from the Deft brand (Lowes has it for $5/can). Didn't care for the Rustoleum "Specialty Lacquer" for $6/can as much.


----------

